# Muscle Spasms Disorder in Vizslas



## MasonDixon (Apr 12, 2012)

I need help. Hoping someone has experienced this with their Vizsla. Our 3 year old Mason Dixon has recently started having spells at night. Last about an hour but he is totally coherent when it happens, it's heavy duty muscle spasms or twitching. He has only done it twice, two nights in a row. The second much milder than the first. he seems aggravated as it wakes him up and he can't go back to sleep because his hind leg is jumping like crazy. Vet did total work up all normal. Headed to neurologist next. Any one experience this? I have found info on two other Vizslas having this but no way to contact those people. 

Thanks for your input. This is our baby and we just want to be sure we do everything possible for him.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi MasonDixon. Welcome to the forum. How is your boy doing? Still getting the spasms? I don't have any experience/knowledge on this, but I'm sure it is very scary for you all. Please keep us posted.


----------



## flasher911 (Aug 3, 2013)

Our 31/1 year old Ruby started with tremors about 2 months ago. She didn't eat for a number of days and then quit drinking. Vet tested for lots and all came back OK. Took her to Vet Teaching Hospital for MRI and spinal fluids. All ok. Best we came up with is something in vestibular or ceribellitis. Possible "white dog shake syndrome. Put on prednisone and started eating. Gained back the 8 pounds plus. Down to 1/4 dose of prednisone but slight tremors are back. Any similar with you Vizsla?


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

Well....

If the labs were normal, it sounds like it could potentially be some type of seizure disorder/epilepsy..controlled with meds. Good call on going to the neurologist, good luck.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

We don't have experience with any muscle spasms but we do have experience with the steroid responsive tremors and seizures. But if he's coherent during the episode it's def not a seizure. If it happens again take video with you phone so you can show the dr. That's best as its unlikely to happen during your appointment.


----------



## purple_falafel (Oct 15, 2012)

i wonder what the vet would think of magnesium bisglycinate supplements? electrolytes help when humans have muscle cramps and charlie horses. most of the time, magnesium helps but if it doesn't then i usually try calcium (IN humans, that is).


----------

